# Chimera is 13 weeks!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Chimera is 13 weeks old and doing soo wonderfully! her training is going well and shes calmed down alot, not so many outbursts, though she still sassy sometimes.
shes walking great on the lead without any issues and im able to take her for short walks with the other dogs now.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

She's so cute, love her coloring. Glad to hear she's calming down a bit, it's why I don't do puppies, they drive me crazy!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She's adorable- love her four white paws. 

How do you like having 3 dogs now? Not too long ago it was just you and Cesar..


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

its intresting to say the least lol not much harder, i think having an easy puppy helps, chimera is a very calm mellow girl who doesnt seem to need much as far as outlets to her energy, dont get mewrong sheh as her bursts but they are not nearly what my sisters toy poodle was, or my other puppies i have seen/ had / heard about! if you pick her up she turns into a rag doll and goes limp, you can carry her around on her back for hours she dont mind she never struggles when i play with her feet or open her mouth to look at her teeth or clean her ears or play with her tail.

right now she acts like a miniature adult dog, she pushes Cesar around but she has excellent dog meeting skills, the other day at her vet check up there was an 8 week old ambully puppy who weighed 18 pounds (Chimera weighs 11) this puppy was younger, fatter and slower then chimera but chimera taloired her play to match this puppies it was great to see!

Cesar has been bored lately and pouts a little bit when she tries to push him around, but im teaching her she cant just invade his space when he wants to be left alone. as for Sadie you can tell shes been around puppies and isnt afraid to assert herself, especielly if Chimera starts her cussin at her Sadie will snap loudly and basically knock her over with her head and Chimera is very respectful of her. Sadie enjoys playing with Chimera first thing in the morning im so happy because when sadie first came in she didnt wanna play with anyone now shes having a great time playing with both cesar and chimera now its wonderful to see her come out of her shell and sadie had a wonderful breakthrough today i had my bfs uncle stop to talk to me in the front yard and sadie never barked or ran to him she ignored him! before she would run up and bark obsessivly with her hair raised today she continued walking thru the yard sniffing.

Cesar favorite game now is "puppy tipping" which is really frustrating to chimera Cesar will run up to her knock her down with his head and run away really fast before she can catch him then waits for her to stand back up then run at her again to knock her over hell do that about 10 times before he gets bored and Chimera will be standing there like all angry!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Chimera has the cutest face!
I am glad that training is going so well!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

awww. She's really lovely. They all sound great together.:smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear training has gotten easier and she's behaving better. I knew you wouldn't give up on her.  She is so cute, I love seeing all the pictures you post of her on facebook.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha! 
puppy tipping. 


Glad all is going well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she is soooooooo cute!I'm in love.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks all! it was just me who needed to relax! she comes when called super good too because shes obsessed with food so i always carry jerky in my pocket and EVERY time i call her inside or out i reward her.
been taking her everywhere to meet people and dogs and im introducing her slowly to the new rats and all is well! im so happy with her!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

They are so cute, do you still have the mother that you rescued? How is she doing?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Sadie, yes shes still with me, shes a real couch potato most of the time, while her energy levels have increased since beingw ith me and she enjoys to play every once in a while she spends most of her day asleep on the couch. which is fine with me if she wants to sleep her days away, she can


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's absolutely darling. And I think Sadie deserves to do anything she wants to also.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

BAHAHA!! That last picture cracked me up!


----------

